# Surf Rod advice needed. TIA



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a 9' or 10' surf rod to pair with my Penn 750 ssm. 

I've never used a 10' rod, so I'm a little apprehensive about buying a rod that long. I live in Charleston, SC now and we don't really have sand bars here, so distance isn't a major factor. Mainly using the rod for big reds in the surf and small sharks. 

My budget is around $60-$100. 

Local places have a 9' Sea Striker Beach Runner 1-4oz (I found the exact model on-line for $42.99, and the store price is $67)

Star Aerial 9' MH 1-4 oz $70

Dicks had a Tsunami and Star Stellar rods, which were pretty nice but outside my price range. 

Not sure I want to get an Ugly Stick, because those things are pretty darn heavy. 

I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Look for a Daiwa Emcast or Tsunami Trophy series. They are in the 70-90 range and are nice rods for the money.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

X2 on the Tsunami Trophy they are a killer deal and will handle some BIG fish! They have good prices at digitaldagger dot com


----------



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

Udpate. 

I found the Tsunami Trophy Series on Amazon and they have a great deal going.. 

9' for $73.95
10' $78.95

Just not sure which rod to get. Leaning towards the 10' because it's capable of throwing more weight 3-6, than the 9' (1-4)

Thoughts on choosing between the two? TIA


----------

